# Photos, iCloud et espace de stockage...



## bulrog (25 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question toute simple à laquelle j'ai du mal à trouver une réponse...

Je voudrais faire des photos sur mon iPhone, les conserver sur iCloud mais ne pas les garder sur mon iPhone. Comment faire ?


----------



## lineakd (25 Février 2017)

@bulrog, il faudra attendre la prochaine màj d'iCloud ou te servir d'un autre cloud.
Il est possible de stocker des fichiers sur iCloud Drive en passant par une autre app comme goodreader sans qu'ils soient sur l'appareil à voir si d'autres apps "finders" le permettent.


> "iCloud" folder: use *Download* button to start downloading files and entire folders from iCloud. Once a file is downloaded, all changes to this file made elsewhere will be automatically pushed to the current device.
> "iCloud" folder: use *Evict* button to evict files and entire folders from the current device. Changes made to evicted files elsewhere will not be pushed to the current device. To resume receiving changes to a file, you will have to download it again. You may want to evict certain files to save Internet traffic while you're on the go.
> "iCloud" folder: use *Publish* button to create a public web link to share an iCloud file with other people. Publishing a file creates its snapshot. This snapshot is not affected by any subsequent changes made to the original file.


L'app goodreader n'a pas était mise à jour depuis an.


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Tu peux activer "Flux de photos"; les photos prises iront sur le flux de photos une fois que l'iPhone se connectera à un réseau wifi et ensuite, effacer les photos de la "pellicule". Cela aura pour effet de libérer l'espace disque sur le téléphone.
Mais attention, il te faudra à espace régulier sauvegarder ce flux de photos quelque part sur ton Mac (via "Photos" ou "Aperture") car les photos sur ce flux sont conservées 30jours après quoi les nouvelles remplacent les plus anciennes!...


----------



## bulrog (26 Février 2017)

Merci pour ces infos mais j'ai un autre problème : le flux de photos n'est pas accessible because j'ai un iPhone d'entreprise et cette fonction n'est pas activée et impossible à activer.  Pas bien compris pourquoi mais, bon...

Je crois que je vais plutôt supprimer la sauvegarde automatique vers iCloud et utiliser Google Photos pour la sauvegarde.

Bonne idée ou non ?


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Février 2017)

Pour moi, Google n'est jamais une bonne solution, mais c'est un parti pris...
Il existe des solutions comme Mega (50 Go) gratuits. Applications Mac et iOS


----------



## bulrog (26 Février 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Pour moi, Google n'est jamais une bonne solution, mais c'est un parti pris...
> Il existe des solutions comme Mega (50 Go) gratuits. Applications Mac et iOS



Que reprochez vous à Google Photos ?


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Février 2017)

Confidentialité approximative avec Google


----------



## Fullcrum (26 Février 2017)

Un compte Flickr !!


----------



## lineakd (27 Février 2017)

@FULLCRUM, en espérant que la sécurité soit bien meilleure que celle de la maison mère, yahoo.


----------



## Gwen (27 Février 2017)

Perso, je gère mes photos avec Dropbox. Envois facile depuis l'application, gestion aisée quelque que soit l'appareil, et possibilité de partage d'un simple clic que l'on soit sur son iPhone, son Mac ou n'importe quel ordinateur connecté a internet.


----------



## guytoon48 (27 Février 2017)

Exact mais pour obtenir un espace conséquent, il faut soit mettre la main à la poche ou bien parrainer un régiment... par contre, l'utilisation est très souple.


----------



## AlexG132B (1 Mars 2017)

Bonjour !

Justement j'avais cette même question. Que pensez de la solution suivante : désactiver la photothèque iCloud sur l'iPhone et transférer manuellement les photos prises depuis l'iPhone sur un Mac qui lui gère la photothèque iCloud depuis l'app Photos.
Il n'y aura ainsi aucune synchro des suppressions depuis l'iPhone, mais le Mac va se charger de tout uploader sur iCloud.

J'ai bon ?
Merci


----------



## guytoon48 (1 Mars 2017)

Bonsoir,

Je ne pense pas : un compte iCloud doit être emprunt d'une certaine homogénéité afin de fonctionner comme il faut...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2017)

Bonsoir

Moi je fais ainsi

flux des photos  et partage

je recupere mes photos sur le Mac et si je supprime sur l'iPhone , je conserve les photos sur le Mac


----------



## AlexG132B (1 Mars 2017)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je ne pense pas : un compte iCloud doit être emprunt d'une certaine homogénéité afin de fonctionner comme il faut...



Je ne vois pas pourquoi... Il s'agit juste de fermer une des fonctionnalités d'iCloud sur iOS, à savoir la synchro des photos. Vu que l'option est désactivable dans les réglages, je me dis qu'Apple a prévu le coup, non ? 



Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Moi je fais ainsi
> 
> ...



Ah ! Donc Flux des photos et le Partage sont bien désactivés sur l'iPhone c'est bien ça ?


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Mars 2017)

Non, pour récupérer les photos sur le Mac, il faut forcément que flux de photos soit activé sur iPhone. Sinon, les photos restent sur la "pellicule" de l'iPhone : pas de lien avec les autres appareils


----------



## Gwen (2 Mars 2017)

Mais non, un simple branchement avec import des images présentes dans l'iPhone avec l'application Photo sur Mac suffit pour ensuite les uploader sur iCloud à partita du Mac. Elles restent sur l'iPhone, sont également présentes sur le Mac, mais aucun lien n'est fait entre les deux. Donc, certaines peuvent êtres supprimées de ,l'iPhone sans crainte de perdre celles stockées sur le Cloud ou l'ordinateur.


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Mars 2017)

Le lien est le branchement physique de l'iPhone sur le Mac... vraiment pas pratique; on perd l'intérêt d'une solution nuagique


----------



## AlexG132B (2 Mars 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Mais non, un simple branchement avec import des images présentes dans l'iPhone avec l'application Photo sur Mac suffit pour ensuite les uploader sur iCloud à partita du Mac. Elles restent sur l'iPhone, sont également présentes sur le Mac, mais aucun lien n'est fait entre les deux. Donc, certaines peuvent êtres supprimées de ,l'iPhone sans crainte de perdre celles stockées sur le Cloud ou l'ordinateur.



C'est ce qu'il me semble aussi.
Je testerai cette solution si je n'ai plus de place sur mon iPhone.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## lineakd (2 Mars 2017)

@AlexG132B, tu pourrais aussi te renseigner sur l'app photosync.


----------



## AlexG132B (3 Mars 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @AlexG132B, tu pourrais aussi te renseigner sur l'app photosync.


Intéressant en effet ! Ce qui permettrait de ne pas activer la synchro iCloud sur l'iPhone et de supprimer les photos une fois qu'elles sont envoyées vers le Mac. À méditer ^^


----------

